# Kontakt zu den Moderatoren (Diskussion)



## DieBorg (24 Februar 2003)

Gute Idee

 :thumb:


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2003)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee
> :thumb:


Na da freuen wir uns doch alle , daß das eine so "umfassende" Zustimmung findet unk: 
cp


----------



## virenscanner (24 Februar 2003)

War der Schreibfehler im Threadtitel eine "Freud'sche Fehlleistung"?


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> War der Schreibfehler im Threadtitel eine "Freud'sche Fehlleistung"?


Eine _korrigierte_ Fehlleistung...


----------

